# Fuel Oil Burner - Pump - 2 line



## bervin306 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes for a 2 pipe system you need a bypass plug. If you need a 2 pipe system is up to you I don't think it is needed in most cases. I see people adding 2 pipe, and tigerloops instead of fixing the problem.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

I dont know if it is what I need or not.

The old furnace I took out when I put the heat pump in, had a two line system.

I am putting the boiler in and am plumbing the fuel lines now. I guess if I decide if I want to go ahead and make it 2-line, I need to find the by-pass plug....guess I Should have taken the one out of the old furnace before I sold it.

My fuel oil tank is buried. I estimate the bottom of the tank to be about 3' above the burner. However, the lines come into the basement wall about 2' higher than the bottom of the tank, they then go up, follow the main I beam across, and then drop 7' down to the oil burner. In the end, the burner is LOWER than the bottom of the fuel oil tank.

Total lineset length is approximately 35'.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You shouldn't need a 2 pipe system. They are nice so as not to have trouble priming/bleeding the pump.
But. Once you it has oil to it. your vacuum should be well within the limits of that pump.

Hope you marked those oil lines before you disconnected them from your old oil pump.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

beenthere said:


> Hope you marked those oil lines before you disconnected them from your old oil pump.


Nope, I had planned on digging out the tank too.

How can I figure out which line is which? Do both lines typically go to the bottom of the tank or will one go to the bottom and one to the top?

If the later, I can figure it out pretty easy with an air compressor and a bucket.

If I force air in one line and get only air out the 2nd, then I know the one I am forcing air in is the supply line.

However, if I force air in either one and get oil...then I havent a clue.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

Actually, I just found photos of the old furnace, and I think I know which pipe was which based on that photo.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

On many tanks. The return line is not ran into the tank very far.

The line that had the ol filter, is the supply. Got picks of that area.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

beenthere said:


> On many tanks. The return line is not ran into the tank very far.
> 
> The line that had the ol filter, is the supply. Got picks of that area.


What confused me as to which line was which was that they had cut the lines at one point and installed to gate valves. When I unhooked the old furnace, I unhooked the lines at the gate valves.

I happened to notice that one gate valve was about 8" further than the other one...in my pictures from before I told the old system out, I was able to trace the lines and figure out that was the line that had the filter assembly on it...thereby the supply line.

Now to hope the oil in tank is "ok" from not having fresh oil added for 2+years.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Should be. But, you never know.

Its a distillate. So it does have a life span. And does begin to separate.


----------

